# Warning Will Robinson!  Warning!!!!



## Ringel05

For all you Firefox users!!!!!!!!

Yet another scam has hit the users. And this time the target audience is Mozilla Firefox users. This fake antivirus software uses a replica of Windows Update page to load fake antivirus software into a users PC.

Mozilla® Firefox hit by a fake antivirus


----------



## strollingbones

so do i do something or not?


----------



## Sallow

It's very nasty. I have it now.

Its an converted spyware program that fucks up your registry. And it's a sneaky bugger too.


----------



## freedombecki

What does it do, Ringel05? 

<gulp>


----------



## random3434

What are the signs that you have it?


----------



## Ringel05

strollingbones said:


> so do i do something or not?



Simple, if you see something like this don't click on it.


----------



## Ringel05

Echo Zulu said:


> What are the signs that you have it?



Itchiness, swelling, labored breathing, elevated blood pressure........


----------



## Sunni Man

strollingbones said:


> so do i do something or not?



Yes, buy a Mac

They don't get viruses


----------



## Ringel05

Sallow said:


> It's very nasty. I have it now.
> 
> Its an converted spyware program that fucks up your registry. And it's a sneaky bugger too.



You might have to do a rescue, I don't think there's a fix yet.


----------



## Trajan

well, I don't update squat without checking it out first , this might have slipped by...thx .


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Just for the halibut, after reading the article I decided to run Stinger on this. If you all don't have stinger, get it and run it. Here's the astonishing results of my scan, the FIRST time anything has EVER been found on any computer I have ever owned:








The reason I never actually GOT the fake alert? It's dependent on advertisements that use flash. AdBlock blocks all of these. So I was in no real danger from this virus.

Get Stinger here, and run it NOW: *Stinger | McAfee Free Tools*

That is all.


----------



## Sallow

Midnight Marauder said:


> Just for the halibut, after reading the article I decided to run Stinger on this. If you all don't have stinger, get it and run it. Here's the astonishing results of my scan, the FIRST time anything has EVER been found on any computer I have ever owned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get Stinger here, and run it NOW: *Stinger | McAfee Free Tools*
> 
> That is all.



Dude...I can't PM you no more.

What's up with that?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Sallow said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the halibut, after reading the article I decided to run Stinger on this. If you all don't have stinger, get it and run it. Here's the astonishing results of my scan, the FIRST time anything has EVER been found on any computer I have ever owned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get Stinger here, and run it NOW: *Stinger | McAfee Free Tools*
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...I can't PM you no more.
> 
> What's up with that?
Click to expand...

No idea. I bet I can PM you though.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Which by the way, Ringel. Nice work hipping the folks to this. It IS a legitimate concern. So few of these type deals actually are.


----------



## Oddball

Ringel05 said:


> For all you Firefox users!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yet another scam has hit the users. And this time the target audience is Mozilla Firefox users. This fake antivirus software uses a replica of Windows Update page to load fake antivirus software into a users PC.
> 
> Mozilla® Firefox hit by a fake antivirus


I've been hit by that one lots.

MM is right...Stinger flushes that little bit of electronic poo.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Sunni Man said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so do i do something or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, buy a Mac
> 
> They don't get viruses
Click to expand...

If the MAC uses flash, it will get this one.


----------



## Ringel05

Midnight Marauder said:


> Just for the halibut, after reading the article I decided to run Stinger on this. If you all don't have stinger, get it and run it. Here's the astonishing results of my scan, the FIRST time anything has EVER been found on any computer I have ever owned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I never actually GOT the fake alert? It's dependent on advertisements that use flash. AdBlock blocks all of these. So I was in no real danger from this virus.
> 
> Get Stinger here, and run it NOW: *Stinger | McAfee Free Tools*
> 
> That is all.



Thanks.  I use Adblock, just finished using Stinger on all my systems and it showed up on both Windows desktops.
Thanks for the Stinger advice!
One other note I don't keep personal info on my Windows machines, all my online banking, etc is done on my Linux machines.


----------



## Stashman

Anytime you get hit by a popup message in regards to your computer being unsafe, and it begins to run a scan, if it's not a familiar message from your antivirus immediately shut off your PC. Reboot in safe mode and run malwarebytes. This tool is free to all and can usually catch worm if you are quick.

The best way to shut down your PC in a hurry is to hold down your power button for 5 seconds. When rebooting you will get an option to go into safe mode. 

I recommend the following to keep your PC running smoothly. (All free)

*Malwarebytes:*

Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware, anti-virus and spyware removal download

*Ccleaner registry cleaner:*

Download CCleaner 3.09.1493 - FileHippo.com

*Advanced Systemcare:* Amazing software

Advanced SystemCare Free 4 Download Review for Windows XP/Vista/7 - IObit

*Avast antivirus:*

Download Avast! Free Antivirus 5.0 | Anti-virus Scanners | Windows Downloads - Yahoo! Downloads


----------



## Ringel05

*Alert!!*

Watch out for e-mails from trusted friends.  It seems there's a new/rehashed bot/virus attack going around, if you open the link your computer will either be turned into a zombie or it will attach another malicious virus in your system that may be a key stroke logger, not good if you do online shopping or banking.  
My wife received one that was an online money making offer, something a friend may or may not send.


----------



## sarahgop

i tried  to download  the  malware  free  thing. it said  an email would  be sent  but  i havent  got  one  yet


----------



## Ropey

sarahgop said:


> i tried  to download  the  malware  free  thing. it said  an email would  be sent  but  i havent  got  one  yet



Here's a link that shouldn't need e-mails. 

link.

Click on the Green "Download Now" button.


----------



## sarahgop

thanks


----------



## sarahgop

will this  get  rid  of  viruses?


----------



## Ropey

http://www.usmessageboard.com/compu...into-chat-says-i-need-to-install-plugins.html

You are cross posting. Use the above link you started.


----------



## theunbubba

Sunni Man said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so do i do something or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, buy a Mac
> 
> They don't get viruses
Click to expand...


Bull. 

Online Safety: Who Says Macs Don&rsquo;t Get Viruses? - How-To Geek


----------



## theunbubba

Midnight Marauder said:


> Which by the way, Ringel. Nice work hipping the folks to this. It IS a legitimate concern. So few of these type deals actually are.



I ran the stinger program. Seems I'm clean as I thought I was. I have AVG antivirus and Advanced System Care.  They are really all you need these days.


----------



## Ringel05

*Threat from new virus-infected emails which take over your PC even if you DON'T open their attachments *

"A new class of cyber attack is threatening PCs - emails which infect PCs without the user having to open an attachment.

The user will not even be warned this is happening - the only message that appears is 'loading'."

Threat from new virus-infected emails which take over your PC even if you DON'T open their attachments | Mail Online


----------



## Ringel05

*
Fake "Facebook Security Team" account asks for your credentials*



> An account posing as that of the Facebook Security Team has been spotted sending warnings to page administrators, trying to fool them into believing that their Facebook account will be suspended due to a violation of the social network's Terms of Service:



Fake "Facebook Security Team" account asks for your credentials


----------



## Snookie

Sunni Man said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so do i do something or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, buy a Mac
> 
> They don't get viruses
Click to expand...


Why not?  I've often wondered about that.

Why don't businesses all use macs, then?


----------



## Snookie

There was a virus like this involving flash player downloaded onto internet explorer.

I stopped using IE, altogether.  It sucks.  I can't download videos on it any more.


----------



## XPostFacto

Snookie said:


> There was a virus like this involving flash player downloaded onto internet explorer.
> 
> I stopped using IE, altogether.  It sucks.  I can't download videos on it any more.



I use Firefox for everything, but I don't like all that junk Mozilla tries to load on me, every time I get an upgrade. That's nothing more than bloatware.


----------



## Snookie

XPostFacto said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a virus like this involving flash player downloaded onto internet explorer.
> 
> I stopped using IE, altogether.  It sucks.  I can't download videos on it any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Firefox for everything, but I don't like all that junk Mozilla tries to load on me, every time I get an upgrade. That's nothing more than bloatware.
Click to expand...


I use google.  Firefox is too busy.  Too many pictures and stuff.

When I was using IE I would get about 29 threats detected on my norton virus scan.

Since switching to google I have not had any.

I remember when I used to use outlook express email.

I used to get viruses all the time.

I think IE is the most virus ridden one there is.


----------



## XPostFacto

Snookie said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a virus like this involving flash player downloaded onto internet explorer.
> 
> I stopped using IE, altogether.  It sucks.  I can't download videos on it any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Firefox for everything, but I don't like all that junk Mozilla tries to load on me, every time I get an upgrade. That's nothing more than bloatware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use google.  Firefox is too busy.  Too many pictures and stuff.
> 
> When I was using IE I would get about 29 threats detected on my norton virus scan.
> 
> Since switching to google I have not had any.
> 
> I remember when I used to use outlook express email.
> 
> I used to get viruses all the time.
> 
> I think IE is the most virus ridden one there is.
Click to expand...


You can forget all about Outlook Express. There is no such animal with Windows 8. In fact, Microsoft dropped Outlook Express with the advent of Vista. I had XP X64 until about a month ago when I was forced to upgrade just so I could play Crysis 3. I figured I might as well since Microsoft was pulling the plug for XP Service Pack 3 in April 2014.

If you have the Microsoft Office package, you can use Outlook, instead of trying to rely on the trash e-mail programs that Windows 8 provides.


----------



## Snookie

I never use the windows email programs they are all infected.  I do without.


----------



## XPostFacto

Snookie said:


> I never use the windows email programs they are all infected.  I do without.



I have a catchall web based e-mail address, but I do use Microsoft Outlook  to access my main home e-mail address. It's great the way it is set up, and I used Outlook for work as well.


----------



## Ringel05

Just had an "update Adobe" pop up on my screen when I booted up. Clicked on it and it took me to get3.adobe.com.
Do not download from this site (I did not). If you click on an Adobe update and it takes you there you'll have to look at the address bar to see where you are because the update pop up and site looks legit.


----------



## Ringel05

Did a little more research.  This may be a sub-site of Adobe but why they use a sub-site for this update is beyond me.  The one thing reported is that the get3 update, if it's legit, is buggy.


----------

